# Laying a putting green in the garden...



## slugger (Apr 28, 2009)

I've got a area (about 6m2)) in my garden that i've just levelled off and am about to put grass down on... I have a wee plan hatching in my head to make it a putting green - i'll just tell the wife that it's just really short grass.

What kind of grass do i need, and what equipment to keep it short? If it's too expensive, i won't bother, but if it's affordable, i could be on the way to having a nice wee practice area in my very own garden


----------



## Spoff (Apr 28, 2009)

Go artificial...

http://www.evergreensuk.com/Putting%20Greens.htm


----------



## mono217 (Apr 28, 2009)

Them artificail greens are boss.


----------



## CarpeDiem (Apr 28, 2009)

My friend started doing this, he lives on a farm so has a little bit more space. 

We cut out a 7ft X 7ft cirlce in an old horse paddock, and cut the grass as low as the lawnmower would allow. We then mesured 20yds back and made a little tee. We began to roll it flat because it was a little bit bumpy after the horses. It is now at a standard where you can pitch onto it and get a similar feel to what a real green would be like, but it's not good enough yet to putt on.

Unless to have the facilities to do this I would suggest buy an artifical green, or just spend a little more time at the club after rounds or before. Maintaining it would also be expensive.


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Apr 28, 2009)

This idea has crossed my mind as well and had a brief look into it.
I don't think it's the building of it that's the problem, mkore the maintaining it.
Here's a website I found....

http://www.ukputtinggreens.co.uk/index.php


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 28, 2009)

I concur that the cost and expense of maintaining a real green properly would be better offset against an artificial one should the budget allow


----------



## vig (Apr 28, 2009)

I prepared an area in a corner of the garden about 20' square.  Rolled, seeded with bent fescue and something else (can't remember) expensive seed.
Rolled again a few times.
 I have a good mower but it doesn't take it down as far as the greens on the course.
An expensive patch of garden that is neither use nor ornament.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 28, 2009)

A real grass surface will be much better than an artifical one. I can get a price from source for golf green grass seed. 

Mixs are 80% fescue 20% bent with a sow rate of 25 g/m squared. They can be cut down to 5mm.

If your seriously interested pm and I can get a cost for you.

If only I had a bigger garden I would have one in it 100%


----------



## The_Squire (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't forget to plan for that special 'sand pit' for the kids.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 28, 2009)

If anybody does give it a go, there's a really good book that might help. Be your own lawn expert by, I think, DR.GA Hessayon. It tells you everything you need to know to lay and maintain a lawn by seeding or turfing.

Golfmmad.


----------



## roccokj (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a a pitching green in my garden although it has lots of inconsistencies. I cut it with a hedge trimmers!


----------



## Cernunnos (Apr 28, 2009)

The way I understand it these guys 

http://www.europeangolf.co.uk/

are the best in the buisiness for arificials, if you are going to have artificial. I've putted on theirs and carn'trecomend them enough.

Realgreens you can't replace, but for mere mortals with lives we can't afford the time & energy on top of everything else tomaintain a real living surface.


----------



## RGDave (Apr 28, 2009)

You could do it, but you'll regret ever starting.

My mate built one and took a course in Sports Turf Management.....he failed.....(not the course, but maintaining the green!)

Too hard. Why not level off a surface and put down some Astro.....I've got a job lot somewhere......not for sale b.t.w.  

Loretto School in Edinburgh has an Astro Putting green, very good and lots of fun.....(Huxley?)


----------



## CliveW (Apr 29, 2009)

To have a decent putting surface you will need to buy a specialised cylinder mower (A domestic garden one will not do) and cut the green at least once a day. Also you will need to hollow tyne it twice a year not to mention top dressing. You will then realise how well your club's greenkeeping staff work!
Someone I know spent thousands doing this and one year later his putting green is now back to lawn.


----------



## Parmo (Apr 29, 2009)

If you need any advise my friend was head Greenkeeper at Moortown, PM and I can ask him.


----------



## TommyMorris (Apr 29, 2009)

Where do I start? 

You will need a quality cylinder mower with at least 9 blades, preferably one with interchangeable cylinders so you can also buy a verticutting or scarifying reel, also you will need some machine to aerate the green (unless you want to try using a hand fork.....).Brand new they cost upto Â£7000!! We recently sold 3 x 4 year old pedestrian cylinder mowers for Â£1000ea!

You will also have to keep your mower razor sharp. So you will have to buy backlapping paste, and carry out the sharpening on a regular basis.

Assuming your area is free draining, then as long as it is smoothly prepared then you would be ready for turfing or seeding. You need to buy fescue/bent turf or seed that is tolerant to close mowing of 5mm. (You will also have to buy a height setting gauge!) 

Once you have laid the turf then you are going to have to apply it with topdressing sand (approx 30 pound per T) at a rate of 10Kg per sqm every two weeks. Cutting heights should start about 18mm and be reduced weekly down to your desired height. Cutting frequency depends on growth, and you would be looking at cutting every other day (at the higher heights) to every day at your target height. 

Now you will also have to think about fertilising, insecticide, fungicide, and herbicide application. Fertiliser - You are looking for a balanced NPK feed to start off the turf, followed by Nitrogen only after this. Annual figures would be in the region of 0.5Kg - 1Kg Nitrogen per 100sqm. Basically 4 applications of a 8 0 0 every 6 weeks. (You would have to buy a fertiliser applicator!)

I would go astroturf........

Tommy.


----------



## JustOne (Apr 29, 2009)

Assuming your area is free draining, then as long as it is smoothly prepared then you would be ready for turfing or seeding. You need to buy fescue/bent turf or seed that is tolerant to close mowing of 5mm. (You will also have to buy a height setting gauge!)
		
Click to expand...

Free draining?... You mean my layer of clay about 6in from the surface is not good? 

Don't you have to have layers built up properly starting from pebble size through to sand?... and you didn't mention irrigation/watering - or the kids!

Do you reckon it'll take a kids swing and trampoline? hehe  LOL

added: I have to admit some of those artificial ones look great!


----------



## triguy (Apr 29, 2009)

Firstly, hello, not posted before but do enjoy reading your many and varied comments 
Secondly, as an ex greenkeeper, now a "very" understanding golfer I would have to concur with Young/Old?? TommyMorris, creating, nuturing and maintaining any golf green is an onerous & expensive task and not one that I would enter into lightly.
Tommy has summarised the process very well and as he suggests the new 3rd generation astro turf is pretty damn good, I would go for this every time. Only thing I miss would be the lovely stripes and the squint eyes from trying to keep those lines straight.  
Enjoy what you do either way though.


----------

